# A portrait of ? Recognize this member's horse?



## netty83 (Sep 21, 2010)

i don't recognise it but (nothing to do with picture) wow that's fantastic you have a very special talent


----------



## heartprints62 (Feb 27, 2010)

I don't know the horse, but you are an AMAZING artist! Could I commission you to paint my horses??


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

heartprints62 said:


> I don't know the horse, but you are an AMAZING artist! Could I commission you to paint my horses??


 
It would be my honor! Just PM me for details.

Netty; Thankyou for the kind words!!


----------



## Plains Drifter (Aug 4, 2009)

Is it Sage?


----------



## apachewhitesox (Dec 9, 2010)

I second that is it Sage?


----------



## ilovemyPhillip (Apr 4, 2009)

Sage!!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

You're right!!!!! It's the wonderful, exquisitely beautiful Sage!!!

I am so tickled that you recognized her.

















I think I made her a bit too dark, though. However, some of that is the photo of the painting, just using light coming in through the sliding glass door. It's a little lighter in reality.


----------



## HorsePoor_n_BigSky (Dec 19, 2006)

I'm flattered! Thank-you! You did an outstanding job! I will have to contact you about having a portaite painting done too. 

Thank-you again. I'm still quite shocked someone would paint her. She's my baby and I'm extremely bias of her. lol


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

Nicely done!!


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

What a beautiful picture of Sage. I feel a little bit like a stalker that I recognized her immediately though. Definitely creep all of the picture threads of her when they're posted. Haha.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Poseidon said:


> What a beautiful picture of Sage. I feel a little bit like a stalker that I recognized her immediately though. Definitely creep all of the picture threads of her when they're posted. Haha.


 
Me too. Her owner wonders why we think she's special. Duh!


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

It makes me wish Abby wasn't the most unphotogenic horse I've ever met.. I hate posting pictures most of the time because she looks like a TB gelding in a picture instead of a Paint/QH mare.. le sigh. One day I will have a photogenic horse to flood the HF with!


----------



## flytobecat (Mar 28, 2010)

Very nice. Please do more.


----------



## haleylvsshammy (Jun 29, 2010)

so pretty! I love it! You're such an amazing artist.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Thank you Haley. YOu made my day!


----------



## wildmustango (Jul 7, 2011)

that`s a nice grulla horse and good job with the portrait!


----------



## The Copper Kid (Oct 4, 2011)

I know this post is from a few months back but would you still be interested if I comissioned you to paint my horse? I just love the look and feel that watercolors protray.


----------

